# Utrogestan pessaries - TMI



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi I'm after a bit of advice, sorry about the TMI  

Was told this time round that pessaries can go front or back door  and as they're so messy thought I'd try back - OMG, what a palava  !!!!  Took me ages to even get it in a small way (how far do they need to go anyway?) and then I swear I could feel it, even 1hr later and I know it would've dissolved by then!!!!

Is there a certain way to get them in there? Can you use a bit of lubrication??  How far in do they need to be I'm on one four times a day, so could really do with knowing a quick and easy way, if not, I'll just have to cope with the mess from front  

Thanks in advance, and hope you're not laughing too much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Not laughing at all- honest  (well maybe only a little bit)

Utrogestan are a faff! The capsules are relatively soft so I can imagine would be difficult to insert compared to cyclogest. They also aren't shaped to make them easier to insert  To be honest there isn't really anything I can advise to make them easier to get in. They do need to be a decent distance in in order to melt where the blood supply will absorb it into the body (half a finger length at least) Also don't have any information whether lubricant would be okay or not, might affect absorption of drug 

Personally I'd go with front door and old knickers/pant liners 

Sorry can't help any more than that but lots of   

Maz x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Maz, you're a star, think front door is the way for me


----------

